# US parts in European Nissan



## Rubberspoiler (Sep 14, 2004)

Long time Nissan fan, first time... erh... writer ?!?

Well, on to the business...

After searching the net some time ago, I stumbled upon the site: Kojima's Garage, where they write about the Nissan GA16DE engine (Great reading stuff by the way).

At the time I was looking for a new (used) car, and I was kind of hocked on buying a 100 NX (the Nissan coupé in the states I believe). Although nothing was certain, not even my new car being a Nissan, I found the tunings potentials of the GA16DE powerplant fascinating.
I live in Denmark. Not all the models are the same, but the engines seem to be the same, so it seemed I would be able to use American parts.

Now, I've got a Nissan. Not a 100 NX, but a '94 Nissan Sunny SR hatchback. (From what I can piece together from various sites, the Sunny is the European counterpart to the US Sentra …or is it the Pulsar??!?). The good thing is it has the GA16DE engine. Whoopee, right?? Because I've read all the great things, that can be done to that engine. 
So I returned to the homepage (Kojima's Garage) for a second read. 
Now the things start becoming complicated.

1) The JWT cams sound like some sort of wonder-cams, but the do work best with the JWT ECU, it says. Fine. That’s reasonable...

2) The JWT ECU. The facts look just as good as the cams, BUT... 
From Kojima's Garage site:

On 91-94 Sentras you must first buy a ECU for an SE-R of the same year range and type, for instance you must get a 5-speed California SE-R ECU for a 5-speed California Sentra, from a junkyard or from the dealer to send to JWT. If you want the VTC variable cam timing to work, you need to have JWT enable its use with there add on control module, which is no big deal.

Ok. Since I have a '94 Nissan, I have to find an ECU from a model car that properly doesn't even exist where I live. And similar cars like that are pretty darn difficult to find. And even if I can find a car that’s usable, can the ECU be fixed by JWT if it’s from DK???

Have I missed something or am I just plain "f*cked"??? Do any of you have any idea of what the differences are between the US Sentra/Pulsar and the European Sunny???

I will be grateful for anything you have to say and I really do hope you can help me out.

Regards

Rubberspoiler


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

well... in japan the 2-door hatchback is called the lucino and the 4 door coupe is called the sunny - i imagine it may have flipped, but who knows. we'll just assume you have the '94 200sx for talking purposes. Now, someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but the SE-R versions of the old sentra were SR20s... now why you would need one of those to take advantage of a cam job, I don't know. However, I wouldn't give up hope if i were you, Rubberspoiler. Just find a Sunny with the SR20 (assuming I'm right) and snag that ECU and ship it off the JWT and have them mess with it however you please. I don't think you should have any problems using a danish car... I mean... I don't think they translated the ECUs into Danish or anything... who knows! 

p.s. - someone corroborate or discredit what i'm saying so i don't sound like a complete lunkhead


----------



## Rubberspoiler (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reply...

Thing is, i got pretty confused by the stuff on the Kojimas garage homepage, with the: "Find other vertion ECU and get i modded".

Put, finding a SR20 sounds like a plan...I just don't know how easy it will be.

If anyone else have something to add, it will be appreciated

-> Rubberspoiler


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ltcassio said:


> well... in japan the 2-door hatchback is called the lucino and the 4 door coupe is called the sunny - i imagine it may have flipped, but who knows. we'll just assume you have the '94 200sx for talking purposes. Now, someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but the SE-R versions of the old sentra were SR20s... now why you would need one of those to take advantage of a cam job, I don't know. However, I wouldn't give up hope if i were you, Rubberspoiler. Just find a Sunny with the SR20 (assuming I'm right) and snag that ECU and ship it off the JWT and have them mess with it however you please. I don't think you should have any problems using a danish car... I mean... I don't think they translated the ECUs into Danish or anything... who knows!
> 
> p.s. - someone corroborate or discredit what i'm saying so i don't sound like a complete lunkhead


This is probably a safe asumption.


----------

